# Opinion on Laco Flieger Automatic



## mrplow25 (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm considering buying this watch later this year, but I want to know the opinion of those who have or had this watch before. I mean like the pros and cons of this watch compared to other Flieger watches in this price range such as Archimede and Aristo.

http://www.watchmann.com/proddetail.asp?prod=Laco53227


----------



## xcess (Apr 1, 2010)

mrplow25 said:


> I'm considering buying this watch later this year, but I want to know the opinion of those who have or had this watch before. I mean like the pros and cons of this watch compared to other Flieger watches in this price range such as Archimede and Aristo.
> 
> http://www.watchmann.com/proddetail.asp?prod=Laco53227


 The flieger craze has only hit me recently, but here are a few things that come to my mind&#8230;

- Laco is one of the original manufacturers of the Flieger
- This particular model you are looking at has a domed mineral crystal, Archimedes are equipped with flat sapphire crystals, and Aristo has a domed sapphire crystal
- Laco straps are more authentic looking 
- Some people don't like the white date window 
- Aristo probably has the best lume

Hopefully more knowledgeable members can correct me if I made any errors&#8230; ;-)


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

I would add that the Laco case is not only more historically correct, but is unlike those typically used by the dozens of other B-Uhr manufacturers. 

If you do a search in this forum for discussions on Laco's case you will find numerous photos and explanations that go into greater detail.


----------



## fachiro1 (Jan 24, 2007)

The case has a thinner bezel, thus the watch has a larger dial/face. The lugs exit the watch mid-case, like the 55mm original.


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

Yes, during the process of re-creating the WUS LE, we calculated that the case Laco uses now is an exact scaled down replica of the original 55mm case.

The majority of the other manufacturers (sadly-incl. IWC) are just more or less generic design.


----------



## vincesf (Jun 8, 2009)

Laco's are closest to the original design as you are going to find today. While other brands base their designs on the B-uhr, only Laco models the case design from the original, and only Laco makes a watch in 1:1 scale.

vincesf


----------



## mrplow25 (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies, but I have decided on getting the Laco pilot a with the miyota movement. I can't stand the date on the eta model and the price is too attractive for me. Is there any significant drawback to this model?


----------



## vincesf (Jun 8, 2009)

mrplow25 said:


> Thanks for all the replies, but I have decided on getting the Laco pilot a with the miyota movement. I can't stand the date on the eta model and the price is too attractive for me. Is there any significant drawback to this model?


The Laco Miyota is one of the best bargains in watches period. Can someone suggest a better watch with as much history/pedigree than the Laco Miyota?


----------



## pilotsnoopy (Oct 5, 2009)

Laco Miyota was my first flieger piece...except for the not so fantastic lume it remains one of my favourite...


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

mrplow25 said:


> Is there any significant drawback to this model?


Significant? No.

However, the Miyota movement is neither as smooth or as quiet as the ETA. You can easily hear the Miyota rotor swinging about inside the watch and the second hand stutters rather than sweeps across the dial. This has nothing to do with Laco; they are peculiarities of that particular movement as other watches I own display the same characteristics.

Second, and perhaps more important (for me anyway), is that the case used for the Miyota version is NOT the same as that used for the ETA.

I own both - and love both - but they are different watches to be sure.


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

Uwe is all forrect. For some reason (cost?) Laco uses a more generic case on the Miyota powered watches.
The unique Laco lugs are imho what makes the Laco 42mm B-uhr so appealing.


----------



## emmanuelgoldstein (Dec 26, 2009)

Uwe W. said:


> Significant? No.
> 
> However, the Miyota movement is neither as smooth or as quiet as the ETA. You can easily hear the Miyota rotor swinging about inside the watch and the second hand stutters rather than sweeps across the dial. This has nothing to do with Laco; they are peculiarities of that particular movement as other watches I own display the same characteristics.


Not all of the Miyota 8215 movements have this problem. My Laco with a Miyota 8215 sweeps as well as the same watch with the 2824-2. However, you can hear the rotor swinging about, but it doesn't effect performance of the watch.


----------



## pilotsnoopy (Oct 5, 2009)

emmanuelgoldstein said:


> Not all of the Miyota 8215 movements have this problem. My Laco with a Miyota 8215 sweeps as well as the same watch with the 2824-2. However, you can hear the rotor swinging about, but it doesn't effect performance of the watch.


same here...my miyota laco sweeps as well as the 2824 laco


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

pilotsnoopy said:


> same here...my miyota laco sweeps as well as the 2824 laco


OK, then I'll add the movement is inconsistent as a criticism. :-d

I have four watches that use the 8215 (two are from Laco). All four have a stuttering second hand. All four have a noisy rotor. Neither condition affects the accuracy or performance of the movement but I do find it a slight aesthetic blemish. However, given the lower price point of the Miyota it's also something that I don't have a problem living with.

The original poster asked if there were any drawbacks to the Miyota B-Uhr and I answered his question honestly based on my experiences with the watch. It's not an uncommon experience. If you don't believe me, and you think your Miyota is the rule instead of the exception, do a search on the movement and read what others have to say. In the meantime I think the OP is being best served by full disclosure; I'd rather he bought a Miyota B-Uhr knowing about its potential shortcomings that just to tell him its perfect and for him to be disappointed if his turns out to be a stutterer.


----------



## emmanuelgoldstein (Dec 26, 2009)

Uwe W. said:


> The original poster asked if there were any drawbacks to the Miyota B-Uhr and I answered his question honestly based on my experiences with the watch. It's not an uncommon experience. If you don't believe me, and you think your Miyota is the rule instead of the exception, do a search on the movement and read what others have to say. In the meantime I think the OP is being best served by full disclosure; I'd rather he bought a Miyota B-Uhr knowing about its potential shortcomings that just to tell him its perfect and for him to be disappointed if his turns out to be a stutterer.


You're absolutely correct informing him of this potential shortcoming with the Miyota movement. As I was informing the OP that it is possible to receive a movement without the stuttering issue. I might get the stuttering 8215 when I purchase the Nav B. I would love to get the ETA movement but the date window ruins it for me.


----------



## pilotsnoopy (Oct 5, 2009)

lol k point taken...

maybe its just me whom doesn't feel e stuttering...


----------



## mrplow25 (Jan 30, 2010)

Well sorry for inciting this heated discussion about the movements, but this has been very informative. Is it just me or are most Laco pilots forgo sapphire and choose to use mineral crystals. Is it more historically accurate using this crystal or is it a cost issue?


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

emmanuelgoldstein said:


> I might get the stuttering 8215 when I purchase the Nav B. I would love to get the ETA movement but the date window ruins it for me.


There is an ETA powered version with a clean Baumuster A dial available. Two resellers (TimeQuest and Abnet) carry the watch which they call the "Classic". I think they also have the Miyota in case Laco's store is sold out.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

mrplow25 said:


> Well sorry for inciting this heated discussion about the movements, but this has been very informative. Is it just me or are most Laco pilots forgo sapphire and choose to use mineral crystals. Is it more historically accurate using this crystal or is it a cost issue?


No heated discussion - just differing experiences - which is everything you could hope from in a forum. :-!

As for the crystals, it's probably a bit of both. You should also check Laco resellers as some of them may have ordered shipments of certain models with sapphire instead of mineral.


----------



## mrplow25 (Jan 30, 2010)

Uwe W. said:


> There is an ETA powered version with a clean Baumuster A dial available. Two resellers (TimeQuest and Abnet) carry the watch which they call the "Classic". I think they also have the Miyota in case Laco's store is sold out.


If this version has sapphire crystal, I would immediately jump on it :-d


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2010)

It would be great to see the same watch with anti-reflective sapphire, blue hands and the Miyota 9015.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

dentaku said:


> It would be great to see the same watch with anti-reflective sapphire, blue hands and the Miyota 9015.


..and what would you like to pay for it ?


----------



## emmanuelgoldstein (Dec 26, 2009)

Uwe W. said:


> There is an ETA powered version with a clean Baumuster A dial available. Two resellers (TimeQuest and Abnet) carry the watch which they call the "Classic". I think they also have the Miyota in case Laco's store is sold out.


Thank you, I will give those two resellers a look. Very much appreciated.

Prost!


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

dentaku said:


> It would be great to see the same watch with anti-reflective sapphire, blue hands and the Miyota 9015.


Or maybe even better with an ETA?


----------



## vincesf (Jun 8, 2009)

I do not want to cloud the issue, but in my opinion the WUS LE - B-Uhr is one of the nicest of the Laco Pilot watches. Yes, it is pricier than the Miyota, but it has the most authentic looking case (this side of 55 mm), great dial, great strap.... and the size in my opinion is not too small, not too large, no subdials or date. As close to perfect as has yet been made in my opinion.
The downside: cost and finding one....the Miyota may be looking better and better, as this thread progresses.

vincesf


----------



## fachiro1 (Jan 24, 2007)

Yeah, jusr aboput impossible to get...but imho, the very best representation of the buhr in a size for daily wear. The best of the lot.


----------



## mrplow25 (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks for all your opinions. So tempted to buy the Laco Flieger Classic, but it's third down my to-get-list. Probably going to get it around September.


----------



## fachiro1 (Jan 24, 2007)

The Laco-Miyota is the best value buhr out there. You have the heritage, a dateless dial, the traditional strap. The lugs are more conventional, but they look good on the case and they add some heft to the watch. It feels heavier than the eta movement watches.


----------



## TheHobbit (Jun 27, 2008)

I just got my Laco-Miyota B dial and am very happy with it. I think it is one of the best value buhr available. Best of all it is from one of the five.


----------



## patryn33 (Feb 5, 2007)

dentaku said:


> It would be great to see the same watch with anti-reflective sapphire, blue hands and the Miyota 9015.


same here. another brand already can get it selling at ~US$450.
I wonder if a Unitas 6498 and Miyota 9015 cost about the same.
anyone know the price of the Miyota 9015 movement?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

patryn33 said:


> same here. another brand already can get it selling at ~US$450.


Please name the brand; where are dial, hands and case made ? You need to consider this when you are going to calculate the costs. I think your are talking about a Benarus (price btw will increase from 04 June on > 550 USD).


----------

